# Anyone want a woolen mill?



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Zeilinger's Woolen Mill in Frankenmuth MI is for sale. It has been in business for 103 years, family run. The current owners are retiring. If you are interested, email them at [email protected]

I sure hope somebody buys the mill. There is another woolen mill in Frankenmuth, but it doesn't do nearly as good a job as Zeilinger's.


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

Is there somewhere online that you know of where I could look at pics???


----------



## Two Tracks (Jul 13, 2013)

Waaaa, I don't want them to sell  I love Kate and Gary. They are so personable, do great work and I just love the fact that it has been in the family for 3 generations...I wish their nephew Jim could/would take it over and keep the employees. 

I know life is about change, so if that's the case, wouldn't it be neat if the Michigan Shepherds could get together and have the mill as a co-op? I'd be in, I live 60 min away, whatdaya say Maura? ~Chris www.zwool.com


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I think I'm a little closer, 45 or 50 minutes via backroads. I don't have the money. But, a friend and are are discussing opening a business. I would like to buy a flock (the fleece) each year and have it made into our own label yarn via Zwool. Do you have an inheritance coming to you, Two Tracks?


----------



## Two Tracks (Jul 13, 2013)

Maura, Unlikely on a big inheritance...mostly, pretty broke here, but I've got some stamina left in my 40 something body ~ha ha I've talked with Gary and I don't think they are "motivated" sellers....They wont piece it out either, I think that's good news for us that use their services, I'd sure like to see them run it for another 20 yrs or so... and stay in the family


----------



## sand flea (Sep 1, 2013)

We absolutely NEED businesses like this to survive through whatever is coming to whenever we start to really recover (likely starting over). Maybe start some kind of coop suppliers and buyers club?


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

The sugar beet factories are now owned by the farmers who grow the sugar beets. It was the only way they would have a buyer for the beets. But, sugar beet farmers tend to have more money than shepherds.


----------

